# Problème Facebook-safari-YouTube sur IPad 2



## gauthier2902 (2 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai actuellement un probleme assez bizarre sur mon iPad 2.

Lorsque j'ouvre Facebook via l'application Facebook ou friendly for Facebook, l'application quitte quasiment immédiatement pour ouvrir safari sur la page YouTube d'une video partagée par un de mes amis, comme si je venais de cliquer dessus. Ça me le fait depuis plusieurs jours, et ce n'est pas toujours la meme vidéo (il me mets un lien publié plus reçament par un amis.
Je ne rencontre pas ce probleme en ouvrant Facebook directement sur safari.

J'ai essayé plusieurs choses (desinstaller/réinstaller, fermeture des applications, synchronisation avec iTunes) mais le probleme persiste.

Avez vous déjà rencontré ce genre de probleme?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## Iyanc (2 Octobre 2011)

Je rencontre exactement le même problème, voilà qui est rassurant quelque part ... Je n'ai pas de solution malheureusement !


----------



## gestka (2 Octobre 2011)

bonjour,

j ai le meme probleme depuis quelque jours sur l ipad, si quelqu un a la solution ce serait sympa car pour aller sur facebook c'est galere a cause de cela, moi c est youtube qui apparait automatiquement


----------



## RomanoPingu (2 Octobre 2011)

Histoire d'être original, j'ai le même soucis que vous.

Avez-vous la derniere version (3.5 je crois) de FB ou avez vous gardée celle d'avant (3.4.4 ?) afin de la modifier pour avoir la version facebook pour ipad ?


----------



## gauthier2902 (2 Octobre 2011)

En ce qui me concerne c'est la 3.5 , mais à ma connaissance, il s'agit toujours de l'unique version pour iPhone.


----------

